
Oral B Toothbrush security advisory (2008) - cba9
http://gse-compliance.blogspot.com/2008/06/craig-wright-security-advisory-0002.html
======
cba9
Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/cmdrtaco/status/670424137282777088](https://twitter.com/cmdrtaco/status/670424137282777088)

